
Artificial Intelligence as Alien Intelligence - mgunes
http://boundary2.org/2015/03/25/artificial-intelligence-as-alien-intelligence/
======
sgt101
Ok, read it, not worth reading. Go read Stuart Russell instead :
[https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~russell/papers/russell-
edge14-m...](https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~russell/papers/russell-edge14-myths-
moonshine.docx)

1) He is an active and substantial participant in the community. 2) It's about
500 words 3) It makes sense 4) It doesn't mention Freud 5) It uses short words

~~~
Retra
_" Any sufficiently capable intelligent system will prefer to ensure its own
continued existence and to acquire physical and computational resources – not
for their own sake, but to succeed in its assigned task."_

I am always surprised when people say this kind of thing. A human-utility
designed AI would identify "it's own" to be decidedly human. And thus it's
assigned task would be human. Assuming you properly pinned down human utility
sufficiently to call it a successful AI.

~~~
sgt101
I agree with you - I think that being frighted of AI's is as rational as being
frightened of children, but Prof. Russell is a more authoritative source than
me, and I think it would be better for people to read his stuff than the
nonsense that the parent links to.

